# Windows live mail virus!! Help Please!!



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi

About a month ago some friends of mine were atacked by a virus that sends unwanted virus emails to my email contacts.

I have kaspersky Internet Security on my computer, and I know it is possible to scan my email acount for viruses with it. But how can I configure it to do it?
I can`t find any program or aplication to wipe this virus of my email, does anyone have any idea how to solve the problem?

Help me please

Thanks


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Gesp said:


> Hi
> 
> About a month ago some friends of mine were atacked by a virus that sends unwanted virus emails to my email contacts.
> 
> ...


You use Windows Live Mail, correct?
Your Kaspersky is monitoring your hard drive, right?
It should stop any virus coming in, whether from your email
or some other source. Doesn't matter if it actually scans
your email.

You can only get rid of viruses sent to you in the emails - you 
have no way of preventing them from being sent. Your friends 
will have to clean up their computers for them to stop being sent.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

But kaspersky didn`t prevent me from this virus because it is not connected to it. Shouldn´t it be connected to my email somehow?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

If you opened the attachment and actually got the virus
on your hard drive...then it seems like Kaspersky is not
scanning in real time?

How did you discover that you had the virus?


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

No, your not understanding. The virus isn`t on my hard drive. It is in my email acount. And it acts from my email acount.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Gesp said:


> No, your not understanding. The virus isn`t on my
> hard drive. It is in my email account. And it acts from my email account.


That is slightly different than saying the virus is coming from your friends
and they are sending emails to your contacts. At least that is how I read
it...


> About a month ago some friends of mine were atacked by a virus
> that sends unwanted virus emails to my email contacts.


OK...let's start again. Isn't your email client, Windows Live Mail,
on your hard drive? If that is where you send emails from then the
virus is also on your hard drive.

If I am still not understanding, please post details of what it is that I am
not getting.

TSG has a policy to have all malware handled by people with security
credentials. What I would suggest, is to start a new thread in the
security forum. Explain you have an email virus and post your *Hijack
This* log there.

Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs - Tech Support Guy Forums: 
http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

*Hijack This:* Download from here. Not zipped, so you can make 
a *new folder* for it and save it there. Close all open windows 
before running Hijack This. Click 'Do a system scan and save a logfile.' 
Copy the entire log in notepad and paste it in your new thread. Do not 
fix anything yet because most items are normal or needed.

Hijack This


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Its quite simple, maybe I`m not explaning very well. My friends had a virus in there email to, they once sended me a file that had noithing to do with the virus nd I cought it to. I send emails by using my count via the internet, I access my acount via the browser.

And it sends the virus email automatically from my acount to other acounts that I have in my contacts list without asking.

I don`t any more details that can help.

My question about kaspersky is simple. Since I use my email in every computer that hasa internet (via internet) how can kasapersky protect me if it doesn`t even have any propertie were I can put my email details?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Gesp said:


> Its quite simple, maybe I`m not explaning very well. My friends had a virus in there email to, they once sended me a file that had noithing to do with the virus nd I cought it to. I send emails by using my count via the internet, I access my acount via the browser.
> 
> And it sends the virus email automatically from my acount to other acounts that I have in my contacts list without asking.
> 
> ...


You must not be using Windows Live Mail if you send emails via
the internet. Using your browser makes your email webmail. WLM
is either POP3 or IMAP.

Overall, it doesn't change anything, if you caught a virus, it is on your
hard drive. You are trying to suggest the virus is on the mail server.
And even if it was, you could not do anything to remove it from your
email provider. I would still suggest that it needs to be handled in the
security forum.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

I`m using an hotmail Windows live acount. I dont use windows live mail to see emails. I go to there site and manage my acount through it. Like a normal email.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Gesp said:


> I`m using an hotmail Windows live acount. I dont use windows live mail to see emails. I go to there site and manage my acount through it. Like a normal email.


Words are all we have to work with here. Your title said WLM.
I asked you in my first post if that was correct. You should
have stated that you use Hotmail. Hotmail is not Windows
Live Mail.

So, when you post this in the Security forum, be sure to get your
facts straight. Trust me, your computer is infected based on the
stuff you mentioned. Kaspersky somehow missed it.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I didn`t know it waasnt the same thing, but thanks anyway, really


----------

